# Sorry for the muskie fisherman at Caesar's Creek



## ryanhipsher (Nov 28, 2008)

I started off to Caesar's Creek around 10am today. I forced myself to leave my crappie rods at home today. As much as I love to catch crappie I need to start focusing on bass for my 2009 tournament season. I started off doing what I thought would catch a couple fish today, but it didn't take me long to figure out where I was at. I wish the bass would bite like the crappie. I did manage to catch two short fish, and one beautiful muskie. For all the muskie lovers out there I know you hate me, but I gill hooked it and it died. That is probably the only reason that I got my bait back. (it is a rare bait) If this fish was at it's full potential it would have snapped my ten pound test with no problem. The way I hooked it, it took it's spunk out. To see pictures of this fish visit my website. Google ryan hipsher see you on the water.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hope it goes on the frying pan. Sometimes those things happen. If the fish is going to die, at least it won't be wasted. Even with taking all the precautions, fish are going to die...it happens to badly hooked bass, muskie, saugeye, etc. Any fish that inhales a small lure stands a chance of getting the hooks through the gills. Especially with bigger fish that take in more water and a smaller bait.

I wondered who drove that limo to the lake during the TNTs. Guess now I know. I've heard of just as many muskie caught as bass now. Fortunately for you, you have 3 of the 4 total. We'll see you in about 4 weeks on Tuesday night.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Ryan 
If you need somebody to hold the back of the boat down or open the livewell lid, I would volunteer. You can pick me up as you go through Franklin. I could allways use a lesson on crappie fishing that lake.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Ryan,
We muskie fishermen do understand that this sometimes happens. What makes us upset is the people that intentionally kill them with no regard. 

Finding a dead fish that was badly hooked is understandable, finding one with its throat slit is a different story.


Please don't feel bad about it. Keep fishing, keep catching muskie, and one day you too will come to the dark side. lol


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I hate the fact that you got on CC before me more than killing a fuskie! :lol:

When you gonna come up and try out Shawnee with me?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Things happen...I am with everyone else though as long as it did not go to waste I am ok with it.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree it happens you hate it when it does but we have all been there. Sounds like a good day out otherwise. S


----------

